# Toyota Expert ad860 Help



## RLC01 (Jan 12, 2009)

I just bought a Toyota Expert AD-860 and have been trying to get it to stop breaking the thread. This machine had only 2M stitches on it when I picked it up. It seems to work at a very slow speed but when you speed it up, it breaks the thread. I am running it at mid speed with Floriani thread and stabilizer. I did not get a manual so I might have something set wrong. Please any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## RLC01 (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow no help.


----------



## RLC01 (Jan 12, 2009)

No Help Thanks Guys


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Randy,

It's the labor day weekend. By making posts like this you are just making anybody that might help think 'not me'.

-James


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

We have an 850 could be a lot of things - tension-timing- needle - bobbin tension - what are you sewing on?


----------



## RLC01 (Jan 12, 2009)

Cotton shirts. Test cloths ect. Floriani backing.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Pantograms has some support stuff here:

Service & Support:*Embroidery Topics

DataStitch is the western dealer for Toyota. They have a CD with many manuals on it:

http://www.datastitch.com/

DataStitch also has a training manual (mostly for the new machine) and some FAQ articles on maintenance and troubleshooting.

-James Leonard


----------



## margecam52 (Jun 10, 2012)

You can download the manual at Data Stitch, Inc. - suppliers of embroidery machines, supplies and software for personal and commercial users.
go to the download section. Also, if you still need it...email me at [email protected]
and I'll email you the pdf files.

I don't run my AD860 past half speed...too many thread breaks. I saw on another group that you can't on some designs (to dense or complex). 

One person had bought a new SWF machine because the dealer told them they would be able to run their main design (huge, repeating order) at full speed...it wouldn't work past what their little Brother would do. Guessing it's the same for our machines.





RLC01 said:


> I just bought a Toyota Expert AD-860 and have been trying to get it to stop breaking the thread. This machine had only 2M stitches on it when I picked it up. It seems to work at a very slow speed but when you speed it up, it breaks the thread. I am running it at mid speed with Floriani thread and stabilizer. I did not get a manual so I might have something set wrong. Please any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

margecam52 said:


> You can download the manual at Data Stitch, Inc. - suppliers of embroidery machines, supplies and software for personal and commercial users.
> go to the download section. Also, if you still need it...email me at [email protected]
> and I'll email you the pdf files.
> 
> ...


This thread is 3 years old. Hopefully they have resolved their problems by now.


----------



## extramile (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi i have just bought a Toyota expert ad850 and am having constant thread breaks, are there any tips as i am new to the embroidery world. Thank you


----------



## margecam52 (Jun 10, 2012)

Do you have your manual? Are you sure it's threaded correctly? Floriani thread is picky. You want to run it a bit loose. Same for the bobbin...run it a bit loose. I hold the bobbin case (with the bobbin inserted on the palm of one hand, and when I pull on the thread coming off the bobbin case, the case will lift off my hand and as I raise it, it will slowly drop back onto my palm. May have to gently wiggle the thread...but for me, I like it to where it barely comes off my hand and goes back down slowly. 

I then do a test stitch...and if the bobbin thread shows on top & or the top thread breaks...I loosen the top tension 1/4 turn and try again (note that once I have the bobbin tension set, I don't change it...all adjustments are done on the upper threads).

I run the upper a bit looser than most..when I pull on the thread coming out of the needle...the needle will start to flex/bend, but then the thread will pull out with some tension, but not break...pull straight to the back. Make sure the upper is threaded properly, and the thread is not hanging somewhere.


There is a Toyota Group on Yahoo:
< https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/toyotaEMB/info > Lots of help there on tension, threading and using the machines. They have the manuals for downloading, and a free test design.
Marge Campbell





extramile said:


> Hi i have just bought a Toyota expert ad850 and am having constant thread breaks, are there any tips as i am new to the embroidery world. Thank you


----------



## extramile (Feb 19, 2014)

Marge, thank you for the links and information its well appreciated.


----------



## extramile (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi am having problems with the needle thread take-up that's why it has been breaking threads. The needle thread take-up fails to pick up the threading tube but starts embroidering, but if i manually place the tube on the take-up it sews fine but when it comes to changing needles there is a needle change error. Any ideas of resolving the problem.


----------



## TREEMB4488 (Aug 29, 2016)

I have a Toyota AD850 and it keeps going into X motor lock when I turn it on and hit either flats or caps. I have blown out the sensors. Does any one know w
hat could it be?


----------

